# Books on Military Tactics



## Canuk Crusader (18 Apr 2011)

Does anybody know any good books on tactics used by modern armies (WWI onwards). I've been looking for a while but am having no luck.


----------



## Flap Jack (18 Apr 2011)

Infantry Attacks by Rommel 
On Guerrilla Warfare by Mao Zedong 
Strategy by B.H. Liddell Hart

Those are just a few. Theres a lot more pre-WWI as well.


----------



## BC Old Guy (18 Apr 2011)

For a history of the development of Infantry tactics, try "On Infantry" by John English and Bruce Gudmundsson.


----------



## TN2IC (18 Apr 2011)

Bear Went over the Mountain: Soviet Combat Tactics in Afghanistan by Lester W. Grau

The Other Side of the Mountain: Mujahideen Tactics in the Soviet-Afghan War by Ali Ahmad Jalali

 :nod:


----------



## a_majoor (27 Apr 2011)

Not a good day to die, Sean Naylor. A good report on Op Anaconda in the Sha i Kot valley

Black hawk down, Mark Bowden. The battle of Mogadishu. This book also shows some of the fighting from the side of the clan fighters


----------

